# Autocomplete Google Maps für JSF



## internet (11. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich seit mehreren Tagen an einer Autocomplete Funktion für Google Maps probiert.
Also sprich man hat ein Inputfeld und gibt dort eine Stadt ein. 
Anschließend soll (ähnlich der Googlesuche) vorgeschlagene Städte mit PLZ erscheinen.

Anhand folgendem Code geht das auch:


```
<script
			src="http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js?sensor=false&amp;libraries=places"
			type="text/javascript">
		</script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
		   function initialize() {
		      var input = document.getElementById('searchForCity_job_edit');
		      var options = {
		    		  types: ['(cities)'],
		    		  componentRestrictions: {country: "de"}
		    		 };
		      new google.maps.places.Autocomplete(input, options);
		   }
		   google.maps.event.addDomListener(window, 'load', initialize);
		</script>
```


Und hier das Inputfeld:


```
<input id="searchForCity_job_edit" type="text" size="35"
								class="ui-inputfield" 
								placeholder="Enter a location" autocomplete="off" />
```

Nun ist aber mein Problem:
Wie kann ich einen Wert von <input an eine ManagedBean übergeben.
mit value="#{bean.foo}" geht das nicht.

Anschließend habe ich statt <input nun h:inputText verwendent, das geht aber überhaupt nicht.

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe


----------

